

Brainiak: opensource Hypermedia RESTful API for triplestore databases - tati_alchueyr
https://github.com/globocom/brainiak_api

======
rodsenra
See also our Facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/brainiakapi](https://www.facebook.com/brainiakapi)
and follow our twitter account
[https://twitter.com/brainiak_api](https://twitter.com/brainiak_api)

------
icaromedeiros
Feedback is welcome

